# Original Farmall Cub And Cub Cadet (Original Series) (Hardcover)



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Cub Cadet loyalistist might be interested in this from Amazon.com!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0760321388/ref=pe_snp_388/102-1290492-5002504?n=283155

Original Farmall Cub And Cub Cadet (Original Series) (Hardcover)
by Kenneth Updike, Ken Updike 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
List Price: $34.95 
Price: $23.07 & eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping on orders over $25. See details 
You Save: $11.88 (34%) 


Availability: Usually ships within 24 hours. Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.


----------

